# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  инет через Wi-Fi

## 3_JI_O_u

Подскажите как через Wi-Fi роутер дать инет на смартфон?подключение к Wi-Fi закрытое,запароленное.к сети подключение делаю,а инет дать не могу...  роутер подключен в сеть через свитч,стоит трафик инспектор и раздаёт интернет на определёные IP,не знаю как сделать раздачу на смарт...:(

----------


## Findalf

такая же проблема. комп другой подключается нормально. а комуникатор не может подключиться к нету

----------


## LWE320

Пуск->Настройки->Подключение->Добавить, водишь имя сети, пароль, шифрование (всё как на компе)->СофтРесет. После СР подключаешься без проблем.

----------


## Findalf

Не немного не то подключение к Wi-Fi у меня открыто ограничений к нему ни каких нет. бук сразу делаю подключение через трфик инспектр. прописыая имяпользователя и пароль. А в трафик инспекторе для комуникатора прописываю ip и мак адрес а результата нет. К сети он подключается нормльно а вот интерне на нем не работает.

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Пуск->Настройки->Подключение->Добавить, водишь имя сети, пароль, шифрование (всё как на компе)->СофтРесет. После СР подключаешься без проблем.


да не дружище,это то понятно.в трафик инспекторе как его прописать,компу или ноуту ип даёшь,а смарту как?инет не открыт всем пользователям ведь,что бы не было халявы всем,идет раздача конкретным машинам.так как в моей сети больше ста компов,и через вайфай 3-4 ещё...

----------


## Findalf

у меня 2 компа подключаются нормально по ip которые им назначил DHCP сервер. а комуникатору назначает. но на него не могу поставить прогу для подключение трафа. И соединиться по этому не могу

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> у меня 2 компа подключаются нормально по ip которые им назначил DHCP сервер. а комуникатору назначает. но на него не могу поставить прогу для подключение трафа. И соединиться по этому не могу


кста,на коммуникатарах с виндой,вроде можно пробить мак адрес,и если юзаешь прогу для раздачи инета ТРАФФИКИНСПЕКТОР,то на раздаче ты можешь сделать авторизацию по ИП и МАК АДРЕСУ,тогда на коммуникатор не надо будет ничего ставить и не беспокоится что кто то подрубится под твоим ипом.я сам больше смартфоны юзаю,поэтому точно не могу сказать про коммуникаторы.

----------


## Findalf

> кста,на коммуникатарах с виндой,вроде можно пробить мак адрес,и если юзаешь прогу для раздачи инета ТРАФФИКИНСПЕКТОР,то на раздаче ты можешь сделать авторизацию по ИП и МАК АДРЕСУ,тогда на коммуникатор не надо будет ничего ставить и не беспокоится что кто то подрубится под твоим ипом.я сам больше смартфоны юзаю,поэтому точно не могу сказать про коммуникаторы.


Это тоже мы проходили. Прописывал МАК коммуникатора. Вот не помню толи винда, толи точка доступа определяет МАК коммуникатора. Прописывал его в ТРАФ он сеть находит подключается, но интернет на нем не хочит работать. Но когда точку доступа подключил напрямую к кабелю интернета без роутера. На точке поставил шифрование. И бук и коммуникатор стали работать в интернете без проблем.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 3 секунды_
Да и еще когда идет соединение с нетом через траф. то на буке или на др. машине не могу запустить Mailagent. Аськой как отдельным приложением не пользуюсь, только совместно с mailagentom. И поэтому на могу ни чего сказать за нее

----------


## 3_JI_O_u

> Это тоже мы проходили. Прописывал МАК коммуникатора. Вот не помню толи винда, толи точка доступа определяет МАК коммуникатора. Прописывал его в ТРАФ он сеть находит подключается, но интернет на нем не хочит работать. Но когда точку доступа подключил напрямую к кабелю интернета без роутера. На точке поставил шифрование. И бук и коммуникатор стали работать в интернете без проблем.
> 
> _Добавлено через 5 минут 3 секунды_
> Да и еще когда идет соединение с нетом через траф. то на буке или на др. машине не могу запустить Mailagent. Аськой как отдельным приложением не пользуюсь, только совместно с mailagentom. И поэтому на могу ни чего сказать за нее


В трафикинспекторе нужно открыть порты(вроде в правилах NAT если не ошибаюсь) через которые работает агент или попробуй прописать прокси в настройках агента.например:ип компа с которого идёт раздача инета и порт 8080.

----------


## Findalf

Спасибо дружище! Сегодня попробую

----------

